# Zegerid withdrawl?



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

So I had been having a very good week with my IBS, and my doctor told me to taper myself off of zegerid because I've been on it for 5 months and the normal duration is 90 days.One of my worst IBS days ever. I had no appetite, thought I might be dying of the cramping. Anyone who has taken zegerid had withdrawl effects?


----------

